# I Have a prohibition bottle



## glassbottom (Dec 29, 2010)

Whiskey Antique
one pint 100 proof
bottled at the Frankfort Distillery
#33 dist KY of permit KY

produced spring 1913 by
E.J Curley & Co
distillery no 38th dist of Kentucky

for medicinal purpose only
sale or use for other purposes 
will cause heavy penalties to 
be inflicted

The whiskey was made by Curley's Distillery on or after 1913 but before 1919 .  but he could not sell the whiskey during prohibition so sold his stock  of whiskey to the Frankfort distillery who were one of the six companies to receive a permit to sell  medicinal whiskey, they sold the liquor  during prohibition and Curley's stock was labeled as Antique Brand. This is the older of this molds production design, There was a later bottle that had the screw cap with  the shot top, so as far as I can tell this type bottle is the last bottle of  this mold But Curleys distilery went back into business as soon as prohibition was repealed

 Antique Bourbon is one of the major brands for Frankfort Distillery,  Inc. This company was founded in 1902 when several rectifying companies  merged. Their portfolio included Old Oscar Pepper, Mattingly and Moore  and Antique brands. Their distillery was near the forks of the Elkhorn  creek near Frankfort but their main sales office was in Louisville. In  1920 they were one of the six companies to receive a permit to sell  medicinal whiskey. In 1922 the Paul Jones Company acquired Frankfort  Distillery but changed its name to Frankfort Distillery, Inc. to  maintain the permit to sell whiskey during prohibition. This added Paul  Jones and Four Roses brands to the portfolio. In 1933 the company bought  the old Stitzel Distillery on Main Street in Louisville when  Stitzel-Weller was formed in Shively. In 1943 Lawrence Jones died and  the company was sold to Joseph E. Seagram & Sons. In the 1960's  Seagram dissolved the company. The distillery on Main Street was closed  in the 1950's and the Four Roses Distillery in Shively was closed in the  1960's.


----------



## towhead (Dec 30, 2010)

Cool!  A spider web bottle!  So that is what was in them.  -Julie


----------

